# Zu Besuch bei Alutecnos -Heavy Metal a la  Bella Italia



## Biggamekumpel (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, wir sind wieder zurück. Unser  Trip führte uns ja zuerst nach Monselice, dem Firmensitz von Alutecnos. Ich hatte eigentlich immer gedacht Alutecnos wäre ne kleine feine Heavy Metal Schmiede – doch weit gefehlt. Alutecnos ist eine Splitterfirma von T.M.B. Tecnomecanica Betto. Die Gebrüder Betto betreiben diese Firma seit 1961. Auf 48.000qm arbeiten rund 200 Mitarbeiter an den 135 Fräßrobotern. 34 Roboter sind vollautomatisiert.
Die beiden sind begeisterte Angler und so wurde irgendwann Alutecnos gegründet und man begann Big Game Rollen und  Zubehör zu bauen.
Ok, so weit so gut. Von Alutecnos war zuerst nichts zu sehen. Wir hatten zum Anfang einen netten kleinen Plausch und präsentierten Mr. Stefano Betto unseren Entwurf einer ultimativen Popperrute, die jetzt in Serie gehen wird. Es wird eine Weiterentwicklung der Albacore Popping Rod sein. Allerdings etwas kürzer, mit blauem Blank, silberfarbenen Fuji Ringen und einem robusten Rollenhalten mit Alu Kreuzabschluß. Dazu bestellte ich noch eine Hand voll Customruten für mich und einige schicke Poppertasche in der  8 Popper Platz finden werden. Ich glaube die Alutecnos Leute waren ziemlich Platt über unseren Enthusiasmus für`s Popperfischen.
OK, doch zurück zu T.M.B.  Was wir nicht wussten ist, dass T.M.B. die Motoren-, Bremsscheibenaufnahmen, Wasserpumpen, Servo- & Ölpumpen, etc.... für Maserati, Ferrari, BMW, Toyota, Nissan, Alfa Romeo, Bosch, TWR, 2T, Yamaha, Laverda, Motor Guzzi und auch Motorenteile für Jetskis und Schneemobile der Firma Rotax herstellen.
Schwer begeistert besichtigten wir die 3 riesigen Fertigungshallen. Alle CNC Fräßroboter wurden auch von T.M.B: gebaut. Selbst die Fräßwerkzeuge werden im Haus hergestellt um eine gleichbleibende Qualität zu ermöglichen. Ich glaube die Italiener genossen es uns sprachlos und mit offenem Mund durch die Firma zu führen. Detailfotos dürften wir nicht machen. Also konnten wir nur einige Schnappschüsse ergattern. 
Dann in einer Ecke der Halle 2 fanden wir worauf wir die ganze Zeit gewartet hatten. Die Fräßmaschinen für Alutecnos und dahinter, der Montage Raum. Mit glänzenden Augen schlichen wir durch die Regale und waren überrascht das Alutecnos auch die Gladiator Rollen baut. Die Eloxierung der Gladiator ist etwas gelblicher als die der Alutecnos aber innen drin schlägt das gleich Herz aus Heavy Metal Das ist nicht nur so ne Floskel sondern wahr. Das Getriebe ist unglaublich stabil und dick. Da brennt nichts an! Wir schauten beim Zusammenbau der Gorilla 12C zu. Einer neuen Jigging Rolle.
Schwer begeistert ging es mit dem Maserati von Stefano Betto dann zum Mittagessen.
Bei Pasta und Steak besprachen wir noch einmal unsere Anliegen bevor wir dann zurück zur Firma fuhren. Dort wurden wir mit Geschenken überhäuft. Ich hab für den Laden 3 Rollen als zukünftige Leihgeräte meines Rent- a- Rod Tackleverleih`s gleich mitgebracht, sowie einen Kampfstuhl für unser neues Boot in den Malediven.
Alles in allem muss ich gestehen, dass ich als ich vor einem Jahr die Werkshalle von Accurate in den USA besichtigt habe, dachte das ist  Qualitativ das beste was ich je gesehen haben. Aber nach unserem Besuch in Italien weiß ich das die Jungs von Alutecnos es faustdick hinter den Ohren bzw. in den Rollen haben. Es lebe Heavy Metal.

Ciao bella Italy

Oli


----------



## Biggamekumpel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu Besuch bei Alutecnos -Heavy Metal a la  Bella Italia*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Werkstatt


----------

